# hermit crab sand?



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd be adding plant food spikes for nutrients, as well as being in a tank with fish.

But would hermit crab sand be aquarium/plant safe?
Often times this in the only thing in stock at my walmart.

the plants will be crypts of different sorts(mostly red wendtii at the moment) inside small clay/terracotta pots as I want plants but bare bottom is easier to maintain for me.


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hermit crab sand isn't safe for hermits so I wouldn't use it for fish


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

oh? well then I'll need to go across town.
They don't have organic mirical grow potting mix in stock on this side.
If they don't have potting mix I know they have play sand I can use.


----------

